# Fix-A-Flat to repair a slow leak



## Fonzie

My wife's mini-van has a slow leak in a tire. I have to put air in it every 10-14 days... 
The tires are about 25% used up {plenty of life left on 'em}.
A friend at work suggested I use a "fix-a-flat" product to solve the problem, but I have a few questions.

#1 Is this a good idea ?

#2 Should I wait till the tire gets low again, or should I just go ahead and do it while the tire is fully inflated ? 

#3 What else should I keep in mind?


.


----------



## joejeep92

For about the same price as the can of "fix a flat" you can get it patched which is a lot better. Don't know about your area but around here it's 12 bucks for a flat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> My wife's mini-van has a slow leak in a tire.


FIND the leak first.
It may be something as simple as just needing a new valve stem.

Fix-a Flat is NOT meant to stay inside a tire for very long
You can get it patched or plugged for just about the cost of Fix a Flat anyway


----------



## catahoula

the tire shop you purchased the tires from will remount the tire for free, my guess is a dirty rim or bad valve stem, you could have picked up a nail or screw somewhere along the line and you can't see it. don't use "fix-a-flat"


----------



## sammyd

My tire guy would shoot me if I showed up with a tire full of that stuff.
12 bucks is about what my tire guy charges for this too.
Worth the peace of mind to know it's been fixed right.


----------



## foxtrapper

Fix a flat works reasonably well when dealing with a nail hole that the goo can squirt through and then set up in. Doesn't work well at all as a slime type coating for slow leaks.

With car tires, the resulting imbalance can be a real vibration problem. 

So, I would not recommend using a fix-a-flat for this car. 

From your description of the tire being relatively new, I would suspect the valve core first. Many times, just unscrewing and reinstalling the core fixes a slow leak. Otherwise, consider replacing the valve core (a pack of several costs ~$2).


----------



## blufford

I've fixed many a flat tire using fix-a-flat, and had them stay fixed.


----------



## bennypapa

Fix a flat is only good for one thing, emergency reinflation when you don't have another source of compressed gas. And even then, it is a headache for whoever has to work on that tire later.
I sold used tires for years. I dreaded fix a flat.

As suggested, you need to find out the source of the leak. Then you'll know how to fix it.
Get a clean spray bottle and put 1 tablespoon of liquid dish soap in it with 1/2 quart of water. Mix well. 
I like to take the wheel off the car or immobilize the car and jack up the tire in question. Taking it off is best unless you see an object in the tire right away. Rotate it and look for foreign objects. Spray anything suspicious and look for bubbles. Slow leaks make small bubbles that look like foam. They may take a while to show up. If nothing shows on the tread spray the outside sidewall and valve stem. Laying it down is best because the bubble solution can pool around the rim/tire interface and you can see the bubbles/foam if the bead is leaking. Take the stem cap off and spray in the schrader valve hole too. They may be the oldest unchanged part on a modern car but they can fail. While spraying the valve stem, bend it over from side to side and up and down. They tend to split where they go through the rim. If you don't see bubbles after a couple of minutes, flip it and repeat.

If it is a leak at the stem or around the rim fix a flat won't do any good unless you fill the tire with it. It is liquid and will poll in the bottom when stationary and spin to coat the inside of the tire when spinning. It won't flow uphill to the bead or stem area. You might be able to take the wheel off and put enough in there to have it cover the bead but that would take a lot of liquid and time with the wheel laying on its side, off the car. If you are taking the wheel off you might as well have the flat fixed.

Other problems that fix a flat can create that you should be aware of when using it.
1. overinflation. overinflation can cause a tire to come apart or blow out. A danger to all on the road.
2. imbalance- The liquid runs around in the tire throwing it off balance.
3. metal damage to the wheel- water in the wheel will cause rust or corrosion. Not good from a safety standpoint and cause more leaks. Some brands of fixaflat must be water based due to the water I've taken out of tires.

So, would I use it? Yes, but only to get to a tire shop.
Does it work? Depends on what job you are wanting to do. It isn't gonna take a 1/4" bolt out of your tire and fix the hole but it might inflate your tire long enough to get it repaired.
Is it evil? I must begrudgingly say no. But it is a huge pain in the assorted body parts for whoever has to fix the tire later.

Hope my experiences are helpful.
Ben


----------



## tarbe

Down in the thorn country of South Texas, we use fix-a-flat all the time on our deer lease vehicles, to minimize the slow leaks from thorn penetrations.

But it is not a true fix, and I do not recommend relying on this for vehicles driven on the road at high speed.

10 mph on a dirt road...no problem. The worst that happens is you limp back to camp on the rim. On a highway....much bigger deal!


----------



## Fonzie

Thanks for all the good feedback.
My trusted mechanic is very busy so I didn't want to have to leave my car for a half day for him to look at it...

Maybe I'll make an appointment for when he opens in the morning.

.


----------



## ihuntgsps

I would not use fix a flat.

I would, and do, keep flat fixing tools in all my vehicles and fix flats regularly.

for less than $10 you can go to walmart or auto store and buy the "black tar sticks" and the tools to fix nail/screw/etc. holes in your tires. 

It is very easy to do this and saves tons of money and time.

Just locate the nail/screw/sharp rock/etc. and pull it out. then use the rough tool and plunge it into the hole and work it backa nd forth a few times. then take the black tar stick stuff and put in the other tool and push into your tire fully then pull out halfway. disconnect tar stick form tool and the use a lighter to melt the remianer of the tar stick and all is well. 

Many times you dont even remove the tire from the vehicle.

These patches will last as long as the rest of the tire.


----------



## mekasmom

Getting a tire patched is about ten dollars. Fix a flat is great if you are a woman on the highway with a flat and need a quick fix. It really isn't meant for long term use.
And if you do use it, be sure to tell the tire shop you did use it when you take the vehicle in to have the tire permanently patched. The stuff stinks to high heaven, and they hate it when they take the tires off. They try to stay "down wind" of it.


----------



## Danaus29

We had a slow leak on a car tire. Turned out to be a cracked rim.

Have it looked at. Wal-Mart and Sam's Club have been very good for us when it comes to tire repair. Couldn't tell you what it costs though because I don't know what's wrong.

Next time you buy tires you might consider the road hazard warranty.


----------



## joseph97297

And as a reminder, check your spare. Can't tell you how many times I have stopped to help someone with a tire issue and when they pull the spare out it is as flat as the one they are removing.


----------

